

Interview With Dieter Rams - striking
http://m.fastcompany.com/3043815/dieter-rams-if-i-could-do-it-again-i-would-not-want-to-be-a-designer

======
glifchits
Fascinating how a unique perspective can change your outlook on life. Not
often that I hear that not much has changed in the past 50 years.

    
    
       I summarized my philosophy in 10 points, and I’m actually very surprised that 
       people today, especially students, still accept them. I didn’t intend these 10 
       points to be set in stone forever. They were actually meant to mutate with time
       and to change. But apparently things have not changed greatly in the past
       50 years. So even nowadays, they are still accepted.

------
dropit_sphere
Fast Company's title is off. He didn't say "If I could do it again," he said,
"If I had something to do in this world again." The former implies regret,
which made me click the link ("Dieter Rams is an amazing designer and regrets
it? WTF?"), while _what he actually said_ was less sensational.

~~~
dang
Ok, we changed the title to something neutral.

